# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  12w LEAN BULK (TEST/PRIMO/VAR)

## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

My first test cycle log
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=#.T-SB6_FhiK0

32yrs 5'7 [email protected]%bf all other info and history+pics in attached log
My lifts are. Squat 180kg / Deads 180kg / Bench 120kg

My cycle will be as follows

1 to 6 60mg anavar in two doses Ed 
1 to 6 150 test e 200 primo e4d
6 to 12 250 test e 300 primo e4d 
ai .25 e2d hcg 250 iu e4d 

Workout will be a high rep circuit style workout every day focusing on slow twitch muscle fibers

(Squats 50 reps / Vertical push 20 / horizontal pull 20 / horizontal push 20 / vertical pull 20 ) x 5 
*after circuit is finished it's time for high rep weak point training

5/3/1 workout on bench/squat/deads every high carb day min once a week

Diet 

Breakfast 
High Carb / High Protein / low Fat. Animal pak 
Lunch
High Carb / High Protein / low Fat
Dinner
Zero Carb / High Potein / High Fat

Upon awaking 6g
Pre workout 10 g of amino acid
Post wo.  10 g of amino acid
Before bed 6g

This is the main concept in every thing details will come later
I'm open to suggestions and good argument of the timing of adding the tiny dose test my cycle and every thing else..........

* before the test cycle I took anavar last year for 10 weeks solo had no sides supression wasn't noticeable got from 72 kg 15% bf to 76 kg 10% bf loved it
* test gave me bad bad bad Moon face minor acne during cycle bad acne post cycle hated it though I got amazing results with test prop solo

Main Goals
* get below 8% bf the lower the better
* high rep slow twitch muscle fiber focus
* improve all week point mainly tricep / upper & middle chest / rear delts and traps / clvs & lower quads 
* keep 5 lbs of lean high performance tissue permenantly.....
* of course every thing els but these are my priorities


I'm not a body builder nor do I wish to be one ( thoug I admire huge muscles just not on myself)
Good Luck every one with whatever ur doing........

Ps. Just to make u jealous where I live I get everything of counter at any pharmacy... Hgh gear ..... :Afro:  :Afro:  :Afro: :

----------


## bowldawg

I'm on a similar cycle. 75 mg var and 100 mg prop rod. I intentionally waited to start prop until about 10 in just do I could feel it alone having never used var before. I'm not sure why it gets such a bad rap. I love var! I'm assuming your low dose of prop is just a replacement dosage? I will say the pumps are a little too much sometimes.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

I lovvvvve var me and test started on the wrong foot I took 75 mg Ed as a first cycle I got amazing results but my face on cycle looked really funny snoored like a gorilla u could hear me snore from outside the house acne on my face wich I never ever had too much for me I'm trying to establish a new relationship with test !

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

I forgot to say I'm middle of week 2 on var right now.
I lost some fat and maintained my weight 
Pumps are amazing recovery is very good I've been doing the cyrcuit ed for the past 3 days and every day I'm fully recovered and feel pumped all day.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

These are some pics of day1 5month post pct 12 days ago

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Day 13 woke up today 76.5 really pumped 
So lost some bf my lower abs more visible had morning wood so think suppression is still completely absent .

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

End of week 2 
77.3
Feeling really good zero sides
Super pumps recovery is really fast
Yesterday was high carb day

----------


## Brohim

Looking good man. I would say 10 weeks is a little long for an oral cycle though. 6-8 wbb

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Looking good man. I would say 10 weeks is a little long for an oral cycle though. 6-8 wbb


I'm on the edge here I'm already thinking of starting primo & test e Tom and stop var after week 5 for 5 weeks and then take var In the 2 weeks to pct what do u think???

----------


## crunkee

i agree on oral cycle being to long.. Liver dont like that...At all..if u are gonna run it that long u better be takin some milk thistle .. some liv 52 ..bunch a 
water.. no alcohol..

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> i agree on oral cycle being to long.. Liver dont like that...At all..if u are gonna run it that long u better be takin some milk thistle .. some liv 52 ..bunch a
> water.. no alcohol..


I don't drink and I take animal Pak 
It has all that and more 

I'm actually thinking of

Week 1 to 6 var
Week 3 to 12 test e 125mg+200 primo every 3 days 
Week 13 to 14 var 
14 to 18 pct

Any suggestions?

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Took my first mix inj tonight in right calv.
200 primo & 125 mg test e
Gonna take that inj every 3 days 
~470 mg primo & 290 mg test EW

----------


## Brohim

You can keep the var in for a kickstart. I wouldn't use it the last two weeks. Just save for another time and let the primo do the work.

----------


## DigitalGorilla

> I lovvvvve var me and test started on the wrong foot I took 75 mg Ed as a first cycle I got amazing results but my face on cycle looked really funny snoored like a gorilla u could hear me snore from outside the house acne on my face wich I never ever had too much for me I'm trying to establish a new relationship with test !



VAR is amazing IMO.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> You can keep the var in for a kickstart. I wouldn't use it the last two weeks. Just save for another time and let the primo do the work.


This is exactly what I'm doing I'll take var for the coming 4 weeks ( total 6 ) and primo test for the next 10 or maybe 12 I'll see how I react.
Thx for the input  :Wink:

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> VAR is amazing IMO.


^^^x2 var is for me the best package if it wasn't for liver toxicity I'll see about primo if It has similar properties without the liver toxicity it will be my dream come true steroid .

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Do u guys think I should start .25 mg imediatelly or at that dose maybe my reaction would be different & the lower bf%
And what do u guys think of imediatelly starting 500iu hcg weekly?????

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Day 17
Weight 76.2
Sides : /

*started arimidex last night .5 mg eod

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Diet 
I'll eat 3 solid meals and supplement with amino tabs throughout the day.
1 animal Pak Ed


Awaking. 6g
Pre workout 10g amino
Post. 10g
Bed 6g

Totals ~ 2300cal Bmr~1800cal
p270/c125/f65

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Solid meals

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Week 3 var week 1 primo/test
Weight 76.7
*dropped some bf so gaining muscle and loosing fat at a slow and steady rate no water weight at all.
*No sides till now 
*Injecting 2.5 cc is a totally dif story then 0.75 cc specially in smaller muscle groups 
Calves got sore for 3 days each and did 3rd pin in r quad much better.
*Wonder when I would feel the test kick in and if having no bloat till now means anything?
*im really concerned abut test sides and I don't know if this small dose can give me sides?
*I'm on 0.5 mg arimidix eod

----------


## G502

I'd drop to 0.25mg eod arimidex if you've not got any sides and if any sides come up it to 0.5 again.

Also I think you'll get a bit of bloat when the test kicks in, but not much

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> I'd drop to 0.25mg eod arimidex if you've not got any sides and if any sides come up it to 0.5 again.
> 
> Also I think you'll get a bit of bloat when the test kicks in, but not much


I'm thinking of taking .5 e 3rd day with the inj it's easier to monitor what do u think?

----------


## Big Bacto

Looking good man , your getting leaner and defiantly more vascular . Keep us updated 

~BK2~

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Looking good man , your getting leaner and defiantly more vascular . Keep us updated
> 
> ~BK2~


Will do man thx .

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Just wanted to make a statement
I'm in week 4 Oc var and the test e didn't kick in yet and I did a var only cycle last year and was fine
This time I'm feeling extreemly tired and don't have the will to train for the past couple of days so guess its a sign of low test so noooooo for any cycle without a test base!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

*i'm now waiting for the test to kick in...

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Though I was really down today I challenged my self popped a caffeine pill and had the best workout in a month I did 10 full body circuits of (5 multi joint exercises x 20 reps each ) with really high intensity.
Pump was and still is insane!!!
I'll post pics every week.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Ok guys I take back what I said bout injecting in the quad two days after i was in crazyyyyy pain can't walk can't train nothing
It even hurt like hell while resting 
Extreeme pain day 2
Pain day 3/4/5
Light pain / since then....
Pinned the right clv again and it's much better cause my quads are virgins and next pin will be left calv
Is it ok to use same inj site every 6 days for 2.5 cc ????

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

This is day 6 week 2 inj no.5 left clv 
Sth really strange happened while I was in the middle of the inj process I suddenly got chest pain and my breath were really short and started coughing like crazyyyy.
I know teen dose that but test e & primo.....strange???

----------


## < <Samson> >

It went into a vein. . . Never had it happen to me. But, I see it mentioned a bunch of times.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

^^^ I meant tren

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> It went into a vein. . . Never had it happen to me. But, I see it mentioned a bunch of times.


I thought so but was a straaaang feeling
Thx for the quick reply

----------


## < <Samson> >

How bad was it?

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> How bad was it?


It was really bad if I hadn't read about it before I shure would have panicked and quit cycling...lol

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

End of week 2 primo/test week 4 var
* weight 76.8 
Same weight and gained some solid mass so lost some bf.
*gonna start hcg this week as testicle have shrunk a lil.
*i still do full body mainly bw exercises thinking of returning to a normal bb split next week.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

End of week 3
Weight 78.1
*test has kicked in in the past 2 days
*libido increased*
*strenghth increased
*a sence of general well Being has taken over with extreme appetite increase it's been difficult to stick to the diet for the past three days but today was a perfect diet day so I'm getting back on track.
*the perfect diet for me is now 
Meal1
50g whey + 100g carbs mainly from fruit 
Workout
Post wo
25g whey till I get home
Meal 2
4 cups rice 16 oz chkn breast + lots of greens
Meal 3
8 oz of steak

*full body workouts are now performed 2 on 1 off and for the past month I did Eod

Numbers have increased in basic bw exercises 
So I've decided I'm gonna continue with the same workout for the coming month also and I'll see from there what I'm gonna do for the final month.
*vascularity and pump are insane.

*this time I'm loving the low test promo mix no sides till now no bloat no spots..... :Smilie: 

*overall I'm really happy.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

This is a pic I took at the gym post workout

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Here u go

----------


## spywizard

much more lean... 

I'd suggest looking into IF diet, that would mean eating all of your current meals between 12pm and 6pm.... that might help and will shock your system into dropping more body weight..

----------


## MickeyKnox

looks great man! i can see a big difference in your abs and lean muscle. good job!

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> much more lean...
> 
> I'd suggest looking into IF diet, that would mean eating all of your current meals between 12pm and 6pm.... that might help and will shock your system into dropping more body weight..


Thx man for the motivation about the if I'm Muslim and will start ramadan month next Friday for a month I'll have to fast from sunrise to sunset which leaves an 8 hour window for me to consume all my cals and water so I'll be ifing any way... :Wink: 
I'll keep u updated of the changes
*I'll try to eat 100g protein from chkn breasts +all my carbs in first meal
*post wo shake protein + fruits
*100g protein from steak or eggs+cottage cheese

So two solid meals and a shake
What do u think?

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> looks great man! i can see a big difference in your abs and lean muscle. good job!


Thx bro well see how it goes... :Smilie:

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Ramadan month started today this is the month where all Muslims have to fast (foo&liquids) from sunrise to sunset for 30 days 
Well see how it goes!!!

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

End of week 4
Weight 78.8 and def leaner and more vascular
Strenghth is def up and general sence of well being
*i'm loving the test e  :Smilie: 
*im back to splits
Chest/tris
Back/bis
Shoulders/traps
Legs/clvs/forearms
I'll take a pic Tom 
*im injecting 1.5 cc in each Tricep lateral head and The next inj 1.5cc in each long head 
Im trying to get localized growth due to facia stretching....

----------


## Brohim

so no acne this time? Has the primo kicked in?

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> so no acne this time? Has the primo kicked in?


Zero acne till now zero bloat
I don't know but Though I'm not much bigger on the scale I look much bigger that everyone around me is telling me that this time im in much better shape than last time because ther is no bloat i think don't forget I've been on var for the past 6weeks and I'll stop today.
All in all till now I lost 2.7kg fat and gained 4kg of muscle that's ~9lbs of muscle.
I'm taking it nice and slow and looking for solid gains this time as I don't wish to get much bigger.

----------


## texasmk4

hats off for fasting and cycling.... definelty looking leaner keep up the diet.. I'll start mine after the ramadan..

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> hats off for fasting and cycling.... definelty looking leaner keep up the diet.. I'll start mine after the ramadan..


Thx bro 
I'm having extreeeeeme difficulty controlling my carb intake on Iftar I go all crazy and then I have a shake protein only till I fast again meat or chicken no carb!!!
I've been wanting to experiment with the fasting and I'll keep u updated how it goes I'll take pics post ramadan to see what happens!!!

----------


## Brohim

How does the test/primo make you feel/look that is different than Var only yourve done?

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> How does the test/primo make you feel/look that is different than Var only yourve done?


Primo/test is much stronger than var only 
And the mood and general well beeing is not to be compared to the low dose test I'm never cycling without test again and this is not easy for me to say as I was really determined to try to cycle without test but with low bf and the right diet test e is the besssssssst by faaaaaaaar nothing even comes close to test if u find ur sweet spot!!!
I'm even thinking of stopping the adex as I feel my e2 is getting to low.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

^^^stanazol test is gonna be my next cycle next year.

----------


## deathdodger

Looks like your cycle is going great good job man congratulations.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Looks like your cycle is going great good job man congratulations.


Thx man I'll keep u updated and I'll post pics at the end of week 8

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

I dropped the adex to .25 e3d as I don't have any signs of high e

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Can't control my appetite when I'm breaking the fast for the past week I'm going to bed now weighing 81kg thats 178 lb I'm thinking of bulking till the end of ramadan and then cutting for the final 4 weeks +2weeks before pct! As the fast really primes my body for absorbing every thing I eat and blowing up I feel I can get to. 190 by end of week 8 if I just let go...lol
But this is not what I want I have to keep reminding myself as I want solid gains with reduced bf I can keep post pct!!!

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

I feel a lil more bloated today but just a tiny bit I see it in my nose it's combo of both lowering the ai and eating stuff I should not eat like high sodium containing foods or maybe the test is kicking in don't know to many variables the past week
but if bloat gets noticeable I'll go back to .5 adex e3d As I lowered it cause I was having sides I thought were related to low e2 that's why I lowered the dose 
I'll try to fix my diet first and see what happens as I'm feeling lil better sexually since I lowered the ai so I'll try to control bloat through food!!!

----------


## texasmk4

> Thx bro 
> I'm having extreeeeeme difficulty controlling my carb intake on Iftar I go all crazy and then I have a shake protein only till I fast again meat or chicken no carb!!!
> I've been wanting to experiment with the fasting and I'll keep u updated how it goes I'll take pics post ramadan to see what happens!!!



same here bro, when i see all the goodies on a food table its kind of hard to control, just hang in there dont give up!! i am just taking it easy fasting and skipping gym.... I've come up with my own iftaar recipie take a bowl of milk put 3 big dates, oat meal, almonds, some egg whiles and a scoop of protein cook it on stove for about 5 mins leave it out until it cools down then stick it in the refrigerator when its time to break fast eat it... it holds you pretty good.....

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> same here bro, when i see all the goodies on a food table its kind of hard to control, just hang in there dont give up!! i am just taking it easy fasting and skipping gym.... I've come up with my own iftaar recipie take a bowl of milk put 3 big dates, oat meal, almonds, some egg whiles and a scoop of protein cook it on stove for about 5 mins leave it out until it cools down then stick it in the refrigerator when its time to break fast eat it... it holds you pretty good.....


The problem is I workout two hours just per iftar and here in Egypt I'm invited everyday to friend and family iftars..... So I eat for like 2 hours continuous but I only eat two meals which evens it out calorie wise but macro ratios is totally out of wack.
What I'm doing these 4 weeks is sort of experimental for me and I'll see how it goes I'm going out for soho ur now I'll try to eat protein only it helps a lot wash away he straight cals from Iftar.
Good luck and try working out before Iftar u will love it just try it one muscle Ed at first if ur tired 
Me personally I do two muscle groups Ed + 5sets for weak body part Ed .

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Can't control appetite so getting bigger

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Some pics I took today in the morning

----------


## deathdodger

Your doing a great job congratulations.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Your doing a great job congratulations.


Thx bro I'll try to keep up the coming 3 weeks while am still fasting cause I only eat 2 meals and a shake so cutting is pretty hard then I'll have 6 more weeks to cut till pct.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

"Knowing that the gear ur using is not liver toxic takes a lot Offff ur chest while cycling"

----------


## texasmk4

How's var coming along??? did you notice any muscle and strength loss during ramadan?

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> How's var coming along??? did you notice any muscle and strength loss during ramadan?


I stopped var by the start of ramadan!
I gained some strenghth for sure and since the start of ramadan I put on around 5 more pounds of muscle and 1lbs of fat and still gaining strenghth though I'm only eating 2 mega meals Ed !!!

----------


## texasmk4

Are you going to continue right after ramadan??? Over all how would rate a var cycle?? did you notice any hair loss or acne??

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Are you going to continue right after ramadan??? Over all how would rate a var cycle?? did you notice any hair loss or acne??


Var gives u zero hair loss and zero acne although I'm prone to back acne.
I'm continuing 4 weeks post ramadan then 2weeks wait then pct!!!

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

I upped the adex to .5 e3d again as I have a small pimple on my shoulder and I feel I'm gonna start having some more so I'm not gonna wait.

----------


## texasmk4

Glad to hear var is working good for you, i am going to start mine right after ramadan..

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Glad to hear var is working good for you, i am going to start mine right after ramadan..


If u wanna take var alone 3 weeks into ur cycle ur gonna start to get low test symptoms (low energy, low mood ,lowered erection quality...)
Ur not gonna get any estrogenic sides acne,bloat.
And if u like it ur gonna want to try out test so my suggestion is u do a basic 500mg test e ew cycle for 12 weeks and if u do a good clean diet and take an ai ur not gonna get any sides ur gonna feel better and if u do a cutting diet ur gonna get really cut and ur gonna gain twice as much muscle with zero liver toxicity and ur gonna recover really easy from test at that dose.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

End of week 5 
Weight 80 kg
Bf is the same but gained 3 more lbs of muscle 
Strength is up more veins I've never seen before are visible in my inner bis and web of veins is showing along my arm vertical to the main vein from my shoulder/ Bicep forearm.
Getting really good pumps.
Appetite is through the roof and I seem to get away un punished with the things I shouldn't eat...no fat gain.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

I went a lil overboard with the site inj I did 3.5 cc into my left lateral Tricep head and I had done it before with no prob 
but now it has been swollen for the past week with a hard lump at inj site and the swelling traveling with gravity till it reached my fore arm it's getting better everyday that's why I'm not worried .
So no more 3.5 cc in a small muscle I split the last inj in two in r&L clv with no prob and r&L bis with no prob
so this is the way I'm doing it from now on.
I'm gonna rest my lateral head next inj also 
Maybe I'll do clvs again or maybe bis depend on workout schedule nex inj

----------


## Brohim

are you still taking primo? how much test are you taking? Im week 5 into var cycle and no erection issues or mood. Actually feel pretty good. I am taking HCG 600iu per week with it.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> are you still taking primo? how much test are you taking? Im week 5 into var cycle and no erection issues or mood. Actually feel pretty good. I am taking HCG 600iu per week with it.


I'm now on 200 primo and 150 test e e3d
First time I took var only last year I was fine for the whole cycle and pct nothing at all
But this time I was really down and tired from week 4 so started the test and primo as this was my backup plan and it's much much better than var only (fat burning / muscle building / no bloat)
But it's supirior to var for me because of the zero liver toxicity!!!
I love var but I'm thinking of steering away from Orval's for the rest of my life ( we don't need them unless we are already using all we can from inj which will never be the case for me)

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

^^^ what are ur results till now???

----------


## Brohim

> ^^^ what are ur results till now???


I notice a better mood, I am able to go very low calorie without loseing any muscle. Stamina at gym is through the roof, and veins popping in arms and lower abs. 60mg ED

----------


## Brohim

only sides are a few pimples on face. And I think liver tox. is not an issue. Especially if you don't drink like me. I only take 60mg for 7 weeks. And from what I read var should be better fat burner than test because DHT binds harder to the AR recepter in the fat cells. But if you take primo that should help fb because it's DHT based as well. HOwever, 500mg of primo per week is way more $$ than 60mg of 7 weeks with the var I get.

With that said my next cycle will be 300mg of test per week solo so I will compare with var/hcg cycle. And then I will probably do test/var cycle.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> only sides are a few pimples on face. And I think liver tox. is not an issue. Especially if you don't drink like me. I only take 60mg for 7 weeks. And from what I read var should be better fat burner than test because DHT binds harder to the AR recepter in the fat cells. But if you take primo that should help fb because it's DHT based as well. HOwever, 500mg of primo per week is way more $$ than 60mg of 7 weeks with the var I get.
> 
> With that said my next cycle will be 300mg of test per week solo so I will compare with var/hcg cycle. And then I will probably do test/var cycle.


The thing with comparing the two cycles is u can extend the test cycle to 12 or more weeks which gives u a good amount of time to adapt and gain progressively.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

End of Week 6 
Weight 80kg 
Still fasting and eating two solid meals a day
Maintaining weight but appearance is changing dramatically.
Strenghth is up dramatically 
No sides at all except two or 3 weired red tiney pimples I've never had before.
Other than that Ive reached my target weight and I'll try to maintain it and drop fat the remaining 8 weeks till pct.
Overall I'm very happy with this cycle!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Trying-Hard

Good job, bro. I can't believe you are fasting during Ramadan while on the goods..mashallah brother..=)

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Good job, bro. I can't believe you are fasting during Ramadan while on the goods..mashallah brother..=)


Thx man it's actually really nice eating all u want and not gaining a gram of fat because of the gear
And when ur fasting ur damn sure ur not losing muscle. 
It's also really hot in Egypt this month around 105 and up.
I'm going for sohour right now
6eggs 4oz meat 8 oz cottage cheese I liter of skimmed milk and tons of brown local whole grain bread. And half a gallon of water in the coming hour before fasting lol.

----------


## Trying-Hard

Inshallah I will fast next Ramadan. Good for you, brother!

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Tricep still sore so took the inj in right & left Bicep peak 1.5 cc in each.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

These were taken today

----------


## Trying-Hard

Looking lean bro. What BF are you now and what is your goal?

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Looking lean bro. What BF are you now and what is your goal?


I'm now at around 12~13 % @ 180 
I wanna be ~ 8% same weight so when I'm off cycle I can try to maintain 10% bf

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

These were taken today cold

----------


## < <Samson> >

Looking swoled up for sure!

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Looking swoled up for sure!


Thx bro

----------


## Trying-Hard

Nice man, looking great!

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Nice man, looking great!


Thx man good luck to u to

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Thx man good luck to u to


I'm actually waiting to see if u hit 20" on ur arms that would be amazing!!!

----------


## Trying-Hard

> Thx man good luck to u to





> I'm actually waiting to see if u hit 20" on ur arms that would be amazing!!!


Thanks man. As far as 20" arms...man, I would look like a fool if I get there but don't bring up other body parts like shoulders and legs, lol. We shall see what happens..=)

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Looking swoled up for sure!


Had to google it to know what it meant...lol
Hows ur cut going???

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Ok guys I'm now done with week 6 and I'm upping the doses a lil as I had no sides from the 150 test e & 200 primo e3d so I'm much more comfy now with my relation to test and I can proudly say that all the sides I had last cycle were due to upping the hgh from 4 iu to 8iu Ed at once.
So today I started the new dose of 
250 test e & 300 primo e4d
That's 440 test e & 525 primo 
Trying to find my sweet spot  :Wink:

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Today tested 1 rep maxes 
Bench 270 
Squat. 405. About 75% not a full rep
Deads 405.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

These where today cold

----------


## Trying-Hard

> Today tested 1 rep maxes 
> Bench 270 
> Squat. 405. About 75% not a full rep
> Deads 405.


Nice lifts. That is a nice squat/dead...but remember form is always priority. I am sure you already know that.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> Nice lifts. That is a nice squat/dead...but remember form is always priority. I am sure you already know that.


This is just an occasional thing with the squat and I do it with perfect form on the power rack I just dont go deep.
My workouts I usually do 220 deep squats high reps.
Deads I don't do every week and when I do I do slow with 220 high rep and I do 315 x5 occasionally

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Started Snooring for the past couple of nights I guess whenever I start to go beyond 180 lbs
I start Snooring really bad....

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Double post

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> End week 7
> *Weight was up to 183 do I squeezed the diet a lil and got it back to 180 this morning.
> *My body is changing drastically within the 180 lbs so this Is exactly my goal for now .
> *Starting next week I won't be fasting I'll have the last 4 weeks and the two weeks to pct where im gonna perfect my diet so I can maybe drop 5 lbs of fat and replace that with muscle
> *the higher dose of test didnt make feel any dif yet but my strenghth is through the roof.
> U know when u lift a weight and then double check the weight cause u feel it's getting light
> *no sides this time all good.


Here's a pic

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Started dropping some fat due to cleaning up my diet a bit while fasting and I'm dropping weight really fast both water and fat 
I eat two meals and a shake they look sth like that:
*1lb chicken breast 1.5 cups rice + salad
*2 scoops nitro tech
*5 whole eggs + 5 whites + 1lb cottage cheese
Or same as meal 1

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

I'm going to break my fast in 5 mins and today is last day of ramadan so I'll be stuffing myself with food for the remaining 6 weeks  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

No more fasting Tom I'm gonna start upping my cals and following a regular bodybuilding style diet 4 meals and pre and post wo shakes.
While taking my inj today I took the first test e 250 amp with the 100 primo in one syringe right calv no prob.
The second syringe with the 200 primo left calv and aspirated nothing came out so injected but felt a pain in my chest and started coughing like crazy so I knew I hit a vein after I finished the shot before taking out the syringe I aspirated again and blood came out in the syringe dont know how it happened but not a nice feeling this is the second time this cycle this happens!!!

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Today had bis &tris insane pump my arms where almost 18" pumped

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Week 9
Just got back from Greece It was an amazing trip and inj where as scheduled I took my inj with me.
So week 9 was all rest and sleep and food.
Got harder all over
Had an amazing chest wo yesterday 
Plan to hit it hard for the coming remaining 5 weeks.
And by the way I got a tattoo on my back i wanted to do for more than 10 years but was afraid to get bored of it don't know if it has sth to do with test but I think it makes u say fuk it  :Wink:

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Week 10
* I'm much stronger overall
*muscle quality is improving with a gain in size but no weight gain wich is really weired as I don't see me dropping bf .
*actually I lost some weight I'm at 178 now but I look much bigger.
*primo makes u have zero bloat I'm verry dry with new veins pooping all over every day I'm loving what's happening.
*gaining weight Is very hard on primo...period!!!
U would have to eat tons of cals!!!

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Week 11
Started 1 iu hgh Ed for week 11 increasing 1 iu every week till pct I'm gonna stick to 4 iu through out pct to help with recovery and keeping gains!
*Weight still hovering around 178 lbs 80kg
*Lifts are getting crazy maxing out all machines for 10 reps or more!!!
*Deads 405 for two easy reps just don't want to increase more weight to prevent injury.
*bench 315 one rep no spotter just for safety with index fingers on the bar!
I'm gonna test squat strength this week.
*reping the 100 lbs bumbels for 10 on incl.
*basically as they say strength is through the roof.
*I'm verry happy with what turned out to be a lean bulk and strength cycle 
*very clear skin libido crazy zero sides!!!

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

End of cycle

Before & after

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Started pct today took 40 nolva 100 clomid 
I feel really good overall in and out of the gym till now
Strenghth is still the same and I'm actually same weight but I dropped some more bf so made some gains in the past two weeks 
Hope it stays this way.

----------


## bp2000

So how much of each did you do for your cycle? 400 test and 525 primo and how much Var? How does this compare to your Var cycle?

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> So how much of each did you do for your cycle? 400 test and 525 primo and how much Var? How does this compare to your Var cycle?


First I started var solo @ 60 mg Ed for 6 weeks
Week 3
introduced 125 teste & 200primo e3d
Week 7 
Var was done test didn't give me sides like I had my first cycle so 
Upped the dose to 
250teste & 300 primo e4d that's 
440test & 525 primo ew 

Var is really nice solid gains with no sides but solo is not good to go as when I was waiting for test to kick in ( I did it experimental ) I felt like shit
With test getting lower with no replacement !

Primo test combo is amazing when it kicks in and with a good diet I had zero sides .

All I did was I wanted to take it step by step as I wanted to know the sides I had my first cycle were not from test as I was also on hgh and it gave me all sides possible and I blamed the test for it 

But with what I know now teste @ 500 mg ew has to be run with every cycle add to it what u like var primo both are amazing but primo is not liver toxic do for me the winner is 

Test e & primo

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Pct day 4 
I don't even feel any difference and strength and size are the same 
I feel really good actually and I didn't loose a gram  :Smilie:

----------


## Trying-Hard

> End of cycle
> 
> Before & after


Good job bro! Nice gains. Keep us posted throught PCT.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> End of cycle
> 
> Before & after


looking good bro! 

is it just me, or do you look leaner and more muscular in the first photo?? regardless, this has been a fantastic cycle  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> looking good bro!
> 
> is it just me, or do you look leaner and more muscular in the first photo?? regardless, this has been a fantastic cycle


Thx man but which first photo are u referring to???

----------


## MickeyKnox

> End of cycle
> 
> Before & after


this one

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> this one


Don't forget in this pic I was on cycle
Now last test inj was 19 days ago and last primo inj was 22 days ago !!!
Hope I can recover fast and keep at 80 kg with bf like it is now natty till next year I'll keep updating how it is with muscle retention post cycle as first cycle I blew up and ended up losing half the mass to cut so this time I'm taking it slow and steady  :Wink:

----------


## MickeyKnox

right on! good luck bro!

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Week 1 pct 
I didn't feel anything no down no up nothing 
Strength is still up 
Erections are strong mood is good !
I think the primo has some type of long term effect on fat burning and fighting estrogenic sides or sth I'm not gaining any fat back though I'm eating tons of carbs and no acne at all !!!
I love it and would make it a staple with test e!!!
I've been thinking of bulking natty to reach 85 kg over the next year do u guys think it's doable without adding much fat???

----------


## bp2000

so you didn't use prop? And nice log. you did test E for 10 weeks total?

You could bulk natty no problem I would keep cals up through PCT so you don't lose any mass. Alot of ppl lose mass because they don't up their cals for the new mass they put on. Or they try a cut too soon after cycle...


Any Acne problem's during cycle? How much AI did you use?

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

> so you didn't use prop? And nice log. you did test E for 10 weeks total?
> 
> You could bulk natty no problem I would keep cals up through PCT so you don't lose any mass. Alot of ppl lose mass because they don't up their cals for the new mass they put on. Or they try a cut too soon after cycle...
> 
> Any Acne problem's during cycle? How much AI did you use?


Used 12 week primo and test e total ai was .5 mg arimidix eod and dropped it to .25 mg eod !
No sides at all zero bloat zero acne !!!
And because there were no sides I upped the doses mid cycle so it was a very mild cycle actually but with nice gains and recovery is a breathe as I feel really good during pct 
I'm also using 2 iu hgh for the past month to recover faster and try to keep all my gains.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Pct week 2
I feel good no mood swings hard erections no sides no acne just couple pimples on my back and they're really small.
The strange thing is I got more vascular and everyone around me is telling me I look bigger but my morning weight dropped to 78.5.
I've been eating too clean lately I think cause I was afraid to put on fat.
I'm upping the clean cals a bit to get back to 80 kg starting today.
Other than that primo & test e combo is still my fav  :Wink:

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Week 3 pct 
Weight is still 78.5 im eating a lot to keep my weight from dropping further 
Feel good mood is normal no swings nothing to report
Workouts are perfect still have all my strength 
Bench 315 / squat 315 /dead 405/arms 17"pumped

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Pct week 4
Same as above and weight still 78.5
The only Change is I've been on vacation for the past 3 days and I've been eating tons of crap and I'm back on track since yesterday!
Think I gained some really minor fat in my love handles I'm gonna get rid of it the coming 2 days or so!!!
Other than that adding hgh to my pct really helped all over!!! Still on 2iu pharma grade Ed for the past 8 weeks :Smilie:

----------


## Buster Brown

Look good bro, nice job.

----------


## Trying-Hard

Nice man! I really hope I can keep gains as good as you are doing. (without the use of HGH)

When is your next cycle and what is your plan for it?

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Thanks bb 
Th I think ull do just fine keep food clean & plenty ur gonna loose minor water and keep all the rest don't worry 

I wish I could stay natty for the rest of my life but it's to hard to resist aas lol
I finally think I got it all figured out so it's a shame I'm not cycling again but I'll do some bloods next week if all is good I might cycle next summer primo600 & test e 500 ew 14 weeks don't know yet my all time goal was 85 kg at same bf I'm at now so I thought if I trained natty for a decade I could reach that what do u think?

----------


## Trying-Hard

What is your reason behind wanting to stay natural from this point forward? Anything in particular? Because for me, I can't wait for my 2nd cycle..lol

As far as reaching 85kg natural, I am not sure what your genetic limit is so I have no idea, but I don't see why it wouldn't be possible given your height with a lot of hard work and consistency.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

I don't wish to be on trt soon so I don't wanna loose my natural system.
I'm happy with my body and my strength right now so dont wanna get greedy
I wish to live on cycle but I'm trying to resist temptation.
I wish to gain slow and steady for the coming decade and see then if I Wana cycle or even trt
But don't worry I don't think that when 6month or so are past I'll think of this cycle as if it was in another lifetime and jump back on I'm an addict to !!!
At the end of the day who doesn't want to gain 10lbs of lean hard muscle ????

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Pct is officially over and I'm @ 79 kg 
All is the same strength is the same I can now assume that I keep ~ 9 lbs of muscle each cycle post pct !!!
I already wanna cycle again it's really hard to fight the temptation isn't it???
I will be clear to cycle again in 5month if I follow the rule it'll be next April and I know myself summer will be on the doorstep and most probably I'll cycle (June/July/August) I like the he man attitude I get during the beach season!!!
Thx guys for ur words that kept me motivated !!!

----------


## Trying-Hard

Good job bro!!

As far as TRT, I think as long as you do time on = time off I wouldn't think you would shut your system down if you do everything the right way. There are many people that cycle correctly that are not on TRT, but then again, maybe there are some that do it correctly that are on TRT. I am not sure..

I'll be joining ya with another cycle in April if you decide to do one..=) That is when I will be starting my 2nd one, hopefully.

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Thx bro see u april  :Wink: 
I wish that is true

----------


## Mr_Prop_var_Testen

Bloodwork 2days post pct 
do u guys think my test should get higher with time or is this the peak for me
Test before 1stcycle was 575 ng/dl
". After 1st cycle was 450 ng/dl
After 2nd cycle it's now 371 ng/dl Lh3.2 fsh3

I feel perfect libido is through the roof and erections are pretty strong so why are my levels so low???

----------


## lifeofdefiance

> Bloodwork 2days post pct 
> do u guys think my test should get higher with time or is this the peak for me
> Test before 1stcycle was 575 ng/dl
> ". After 1st cycle was 450 ng/dl
> After 2nd cycle it's now 371 ng/dl Lh3.2 fsh3
> 
> I feel perfect libido is through the roof and erections are pretty strong so why are my levels so low???


what did your PCT look like?


Also wait like another month and get tested again. Your body is still recovering even after PCT.

----------

